# Änderung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes: Rückwärtssuche



## Heiko (1 Juli 2004)

Von den Telefonkunden bislang weitgehend unbeachtet hat eine gravierende Änderung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes stattgefunden: die sogenannte "Inverssuche". Hinter diesem Begriff verbirgt sich, dass zukünftig der Anschlußinhaber über seine Telefonnummer gesucht werden kann. Wenn Sie zum Beispiel demnächst eine Nummer auf Ihrem Display sehen, könnten Sie herausfinden, wer Sie anrufen wollte.

Ihr Anschluß wird für diese Inverssuche automatisch freigeschaltet, falls Sie nicht innerhalb von vier Wochen ab der Benachrichtigung über die Änderung widersprechen. Die Telekom hat schon begonnen, entsprechende Benachrichtigungen zu verschicken.

*Wie kann man widersprechen?*

Wenn Sie nicht wollen, dass man Ihre Adresse über Ihre Telefonnummer ermitteln kann, haben Sie drei Widerspruchsmöglichkeiten:
1. Per Brief an Deutsche Telekom AG, 64306 Darmstadt. Sie sollten hier Ihre Kundennummer, Ihre Adresse und die Rufnummern angeben, für die Sie widersprechen wollen.
2. Per Fax an 0800 330 55 44. Auch hier sollten Sie die gleichen Daten wie bei der Brieflösung angeben.
3. Per Anruf an 0137 5103300. Dieser Anruf kostet Sie 12 Cent pro Verbindung und sperrt Ihre Daten für die Inverssuche. Nach Angaben der Telekom werden bei ISDN-Anschlüssen alle MSN gleichzeitig gesperrt. Sie können diese Rufnummer auch schon nutzen, wenn Sie die Benachrichtigung der Telekom noch nicht erhalten haben.

*Was passiert, wenn man nicht widerspricht?*

Jeder, der Ihre Telefonnummer hat, kann daraus Ihre Wohnanschrift ermitteln.

*Ist das legal?*

Gemäß des § 105 Absatz 3 des neuen Telekommunikationsgesetzes müssen Sie nur auf Ihre Widerspruchsmöglichkeit hingewiesen werden (das erfolgt zur Zeit mit den oben genannten Briefen). Wenn Sie dann nicht widersprechen, darf Ihr Anschlußanbieter Ihre Daten auf Anfrage herausgeben.

*Gilt das für alle Inhaber von Telefonanschlüssen?*

Die Anschlußinhaber, die in keinem Verzeichnis eingetragen sind, dürfen auch über die Inverssuche nicht bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## dotshead (1 Juli 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Telefonkunden bislang weitgehend unbeachtet hat eine gravierende Änderung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes stattgefunden: die sogenannte "Inverssuche". Hinter diesem Begriff verbirgt sich, dass zukünftig der Anschlußinhaber über seine Telefonnummer gesucht werden kann. Wenn Sie zum Beispiel demnächst eine Nummer auf Ihrem Display sehen, könnten Sie herausfinden, wer Sie anrufen wollte.


Das ist richtig so. Wenn mich einer permanent nachts nerven will, kann ich so den Übeltäter ermitteln.


> Ihr Anschluß wird für diese Inverssuche automatisch freigeschaltet, falls Sie nicht innerhalb von vier Wochen ab der Benachrichtigung über die Änderung widersprechen. Die Telekom hat schon begonnen, entsprechende Benachrichtigungen zu verschicken.


Es hat keiner was zu verbergen.


> *Wie kann man widersprechen?*
> Wenn Sie nicht wollen, dass man Ihre Adresse über Ihre Telefonnummer ermitteln kann, haben Sie drei Widerspruchsmöglichkeiten:
> 1. Per Brief an Deutsche Telekom AG, 64306 Darmstadt. Sie sollten hier Ihre Kundennummer, Ihre Adresse und die Rufnummern angeben, für die Sie widersprechen wollen.
> 2. Per Fax an 0800 330 55 44. Auch hier sollten Sie die gleichen Daten wie bei der Brieflösung angeben.
> 3. Per Anruf an 0137 5103300. Dieser Anruf kostet Sie 12 Cent pro Verbindung und sperrt Ihre Daten für die Inverssuche. Nach Angaben der Telekom werden bei ISDN-Anschlüssen alle MSN gleichzeitig gesperrt. Sie können diese Rufnummer auch schon nutzen, wenn Sie die Benachrichtigung der Telekom noch nicht erhalten haben.


Generell verbieten. Jeder Anrufer muss sich zu erkennen geben. Sonst kann ja jeder Spinner seine Rufnummer unterdrücken lassen und Bombendrohungen aussprechen.


> *Was passiert, wenn man nicht widerspricht?*
> Jeder, der Ihre Telefonnummer hat, kann daraus Ihre Wohnanschrift ermitteln.


Cool, keine Straftaten mehr.


> *Ist das legal?*
> Gemäß des § 105 Absatz 3 des neuen Telekommunikationsgesetzes müssen Sie nur auf Ihre Widerspruchsmöglichkeit hingewiesen werden (das erfolgt zur Zeit mit den oben genannten Briefen). Wenn Sie dann nicht widersprechen, darf Ihr Anschlußanbieter Ihre Daten auf Anfrage herausgeben.


Klar steht doch im TKG. 


> *Gilt das für alle Inhaber von Telefonanschlüssen?*
> Die Anschlußinhaber, die in keinem Verzeichnis eingetragen sind, dürfen auch über die Inverssuche nicht bekannt gegeben werden.


Tztz Verwässerung. Ob da die "Cold Call Center" Mafia  mitgewirkt hat.

Übrigens ist dieser Text durchaus ironisch gemeint.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Juli 2004)

Danke für die Ironie.

Die Sache ist aber ernster als man hier heraus lesen kann: 

Wer das Telekomschreiben ignoriert, wird demnächst von allen möglichen angeschrieben oder besucht werden können. 

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn die Post ein Schreiben verschlunzt?


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Anschluß wird für diese Inverssuche automatisch freigeschaltet,
> falls Sie nicht innerhalb von vier Wochen ab der Benachrichtigung über die Änderung widersprechen. .


Was ist , wenn der Teilnehmer aus welchen Gründen auch immer (z.B Urlaub) den Termin versäumt. 
Fällt das unter "amtliche" Zustellung?  Die Aussage , daß dies nachgeholt werden könnte ist irrelevant 
da dann die CDs in aller Regel schon "auf die Reise" gehen, und einmal im Umlauf auch nicht mehr
 zurückgepfiffen werden können, lediglich die On-Line Auskünfte   werden dadurch betroffen ,
 wobei bei den Preisen wohl nur im Notfall darauf zurückgegriffen werden dürfte  

Was ist mit den Kunden anderer Telcos, werden die  in"hoheitsrechtlicher" Manier angeschrieben und  verwaltet? 
Kunden die z.B ihre alte Rufnummer beim Wechsel mitgenommen haben? 

Das Ganze erinnert fatal an das alte Denken aus der staatlichen Monopolstellung 


			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anschlußinhaber, die in keinem Verzeichnis eingetragen sind, dürfen auch über die Inverssuche nicht bekannt gegeben werden.


Ein besonders Schmankerl war das Schreiben der DTAG als Reaktion auf meinen Anschlußantrag 
ohne Eintrag im Telefonverzeichnis 
Dieses  Schreiben habe ich als besonders hübsches  Beispiel aufgehoben: 


			
				DTAG schrieb:
			
		

> blabla ...
> 
> Bitte bedenken sie aber, daß diese Rufnummer deshalb* auch in Notfällen *weder in der Auskunft
> noch im Telefonbuch oder in elektronischen Medien gefunden werden kann.
> ...


Die Aussage schrammt hart am Rand der der bewußten Irreführung entlang.    Behörden , Polizei  , Feuerwehr
erhalten selbstverständlich die Auskunft der Nummer. 

Warum die DTAG so interessiert daran ist ergibt sich aus dem verräterischen ersten Absatz:


			
				DTAG schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Verzeichnis ist die Basis für Telefonbücher , telefonische Auskunftsdienste und *elektronische Medien*


tf

PS: Das Schreiben liegt im Original  vor.


----------



## RAS (2 Juli 2004)

wozu die Aufregung? 

Für Leute mit unlauteren Absichten ändert sich durch die neue Regelung nicht wirklich etwas: Die Rückwärtssuche war auch bisher über KlickTel-CD´s (bzw. Pendants) problemlos möglich. Ja, die deutsche Version bot diese Funktion nicht, aber z.B. in der Schweiz kann/konnte man ein entsprechendes Zusatztool erwerben. AFAIK kursieren auch entsprechende hacks und cracks der KlickTel-CD´s in den Angeboten einschlägiger P2P-Programme.

Und wer von Fremden nicht behelligt werden will, kann sich immer noch aus allen Verzeichnissen austragen lassen.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

RAS schrieb:
			
		

> Für Leute mit unlauteren Absichten ändert sich durch die neue Regelung nicht wirklich etwas:


immer wieder hübsch die alten Schlagmichtot-Argumente bei der Beschneidung von Datenschutz, 
"wer ehrlich ist, hat nichts zu verbergen" Es geht nicht ums Verbergen , sondern um das Vermeiden von Belästigung.
Firmen wie HAS könnten dann sogar legal ihre Reverseidentifikation von Teilnehmern  durchführen,
 um ihre dubiosen  Rechnungen an Frau/Mann zu bringen ...
Mir geht auch offengestanden nicht ein, was es für sinnvolle "lautere" Anwendungen es geben soll , 
in  den Fällen, die mir aus Bekanntenkreisen bekannt sind, ging es immer nur um Neugier und private Schnüffelei.
Behörden hatten sowieso immer den Zugriff auf alle Daten (auch die nicht eingetragenen) 


			
				RAS schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rückwärtssuche war auch bisher über KlickTel-CD´s (bzw. Pendants) problemlos möglich. Ja, die deutsche Version bot diese Funktion nicht, aber z.B. in der Schweiz kann/konnte man ein entsprechendes Zusatztool erwerben. AFAIK kursieren auch entsprechende hacks und cracks der KlickTel-CD´s in den Angeboten einschlägiger P2P-Programme.


Die CDs waren illegal , schon seltsam dies hier so öffentlich als Möglichkeit zu verkünden, 


			
				RAS schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer von Fremden nicht behelligt werden will, kann sich immer noch aus allen Verzeichnissen austragen lassen.


Das Austragen nützt nicht die Bohne  ,da das Kind dann bereits in den Brunnen gefallen ist,
einziger (kostspieliger) Ausweg , neue nicht eingetragene Nummer beantragen


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 Juli 2004)

RAS schrieb:
			
		

> wozu die Aufregung?
> 
> Für Leute mit unlauteren Absichten ändert sich durch die neue Regelung nicht wirklich etwas: Die Rückwärtssuche war auch bisher über KlickTel-CD´s (bzw. Pendants) problemlos möglich. Ja, die deutsche Version bot diese Funktion nicht, aber z.B. in der Schweiz kann/konnte man ein entsprechendes Zusatztool erwerben. AFAIK kursieren auch entsprechende hacks und cracks der KlickTel-CD´s in den Angeboten einschlägiger P2P-Programme.


Daraus ergibt sich die Frage:
Was passiert, wenn jemand trotz Widerspruch gegen die Inverssuche, Post/Rechnungen o.Ä. bekommt, die ihn nur nach einer Inverssuche erreicht haben kann?
*Welche Rechte* hat der Einzelne *gegenüber Wem*?
Wer muß Nachweise erbringen und wer ist in der Verantwortung *und* in der Haftung, eine Wiederholungsgefahr zu beseitigen?


			
				RAS schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer von Fremden nicht behelligt werden will, kann sich immer noch aus allen Verzeichnissen austragen lassen.


Toller Terminus: "sich austragen lassen"
Das kennen wir, bis zum abwinken, von den heißbegehrten Produktinfos per Fax oder eMail. :santa2:
Die Wirksamkeit einer solchen Austragung ist faktisch so existent wie der Wolpertinger.
Man kann wohl eine neue Telefonnummer besorgen und von Anfang an, jeglichem Eintrag in Irgendwas widersprechen.
IMHO hat hier der Gesetzgeber eine Regelung geschaffen die vorerst für empfindliche Rechtsunsicherheit sorgt.
... Nicht gerade das, wozu der Gesetzgeber beauftragt ist.
Außerdem kann es dazu führen, das massenhaft illegale Datenbestände "gewaschen" werden.
Nix gut...  

MfG
L.


----------



## Counselor (2 Juli 2004)

Lt der amtlichen Gesetzesbegründung ermächtigt das Gesetz nur zur Herausgabe des Namens des Anschlussinhabers. Weitere Daten (zB Anschrift) dürfen nicht herausgegeben werden.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anschlußinhaber, die in keinem Verzeichnis eingetragen sind, dürfen auch über die Inverssuche nicht bekannt gegeben werden.





			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Lt der amtlichen Gesetzesbegründung ermächtigt das Gesetz nur zur Herausgabe des Namens des Anschlussinhabers. Weitere Daten (zB Anschrift) dürfen nicht herausgegeben werden.


heißt das das auch Teilnehmern mit Nichteintrag der Namen genannt wird ? TGK-E ist in diesem Punkt 
m.E. sehr schwammig und geht auf diesen Fall nicht explizit ein 

tf


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

> §102
> Teilnehmerverzeichnisse
> 
> Teilnehmer *können* mit ihren Namen usw.....
> ...


Ist das die Abkehr von der bisherigen Praxis, wonach nur bei ausdrücklicher Ablehnung der Eintrag nicht erfolgte
und jetzt ein  ausdrücklicher Antrag und damit  Zustimmung erforderlich ist? 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die CDs waren illegal , schon seltsam dies hier so öffentlich als Möglichkeit zu verkünden,


Deswegen bezog ich mich auch auf Personen mit unlauteren Absichten (bestes Bsp.: HAS). Die interessiert es nämlich herzlich wenig, ob eine derartige CD illegal ist, oder nicht. Kurzum: Wer den Endkunden belästigen wollte, konnte dies auch schon vor der Neuregelung des TKG tun 

Das Argument "wer ehrlich ist, hat nichts zu verbergen" habe ich übrigens gar nicht vorgebracht.


----------



## RAS (2 Juli 2004)

der letzte gast bin ich


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das Argument "wer ehrlich ist, hat nichts zu verbergen" habe ich übrigens gar nicht vorgebracht.


Wortklauberei 
Warum soll das Legalisieren eines ziemlich überflüssigen Schnüffeldienstes nicht einer  Aufregung wert sein? 
Die einzige Begründung im Gesetz ist übrigens , daß es übliche Praxis in den anderen EU Staaten sei. 
Komisch, in anderen Dingen ist man da weniger folgsam....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll das Legalisieren eines ziemlich überflüssigen Schnüffeldienstes nicht einer  Aufregung wert sein?


Agree. Ich finde eine andere Frage an dieser Neuerung interessant, die bisher noch nicht gestellt wurde: cui bono? Da Behörden davon laut Aussagen in diesem Thread nicht betroffen wären (im Sinne von leichtere Ermittelbarkeit von Adressen/Namen zu Nummern), und ich die Lobby von "Cold Call Centern" nicht so stark einschätze, wer hat dann ein Interesse daran?


----------



## technofreak (5 Juli 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48854


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Widerspricht der Telefonkunde nicht, so werden vorhandene Datensätze nach
> Ablauf von vier Wochen in die Inverssuche übernommen. Um zu widersprechen,
> soll der Kunde die Nummer 0 13 75/10 33 00 für 12 Cent pro Verbindung anrufen.
> Alternativ kann er auch per Brief oder Fax widersprechen. Bei ISDN-Anschlüssen
> ...


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Lt der amtlichen Gesetzesbegründung ermächtigt das Gesetz nur zur Herausgabe des Namens des Anschlussinhabers. Weitere Daten (zB Anschrift) dürfen nicht herausgegeben werden.



Kann man die betreffende Stelle mal genauer benennen?
Ich verheddere mich in diesem 145-Seiten Pamphlet bereits im Inhaltsverzeichniss.

BTW: Gerade bei der Privatkundenhotline der Telekoma angerufen und erfahren, das man dort, laut Infotext für die Sachbearbeiter, der gefestigten Meinung ist, *es dürfe auch die Anschrift des Anschlußinhabers weitergegeben werden*.

Jetzt wird's pikant. Will die Telekoma da etwa mit Warp-8 vor die Wand rauschen?

MfG
L.


----------



## technofreak (5 Juli 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die betreffende Stelle mal genauer benennen?
> Ich verheddere mich in diesem 145-Seiten Pamphlet bereits im Inhaltsverzeichniss.
> 
> BTW: Gerade bei der Privatkundenhotline der Telekoma angerufen und erfahren, das man dort, laut Infotext für die Sachbearbeiter, der gefestigten Meinung ist, *es dürfe auch die Anschrift des Anschlußinhabers weitergegeben werden*.


falls der Mitarbeiter des Lesens kundig ist ,sollte er den §103  (2) lesen, da steht das explizit , 
andernfalls wäre der Besuch der Grundschule  (Lesen und Schreiben)  angesagt...


			
				§102 schrieb:
			
		

> Teilnehmer * können * mit ihrem Namen, ihrer Anschrift  und zusätzlichen Angaben
> wie Beruf , Branche und Art des Anschlusses in öffentliche gedruckte oder elektronische Verzeichnisse
> eingetragen werden , * soweit sie dies beantragen . Dabei können die Teilnehmer
> bestimmen , welche Angaben in den Verzeichnissen veröffentlicht werden sollen. *
> ...





			
				§103 (2) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telefonauskunft über Rufnummern von Teilnehmern darf nur erteilt werden, wenn diese in
> angemessener Weise informiert worden sind , darüber , dass sie der Weitergabe ihrer
> Rufnummer widersprechen können und von ihrem Widerspruchsrecht keinen Gebrauch
> gemacht haben. *Über die Rufnummer hinausgehende Auskünfte über nach §102
> ...



Das bedeutet natürlich, *falls *die Adresse im Telefonverzeichnis steht, 
darf die Auskunft darüber erteilt werden, falls der Auskunftserteilung nicht generell  widersprochen wurde. 

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Juli 2004)

@TF

Danke, jetzt blicke ich durch.
Ist also doch so schlimm, wie vermutet.  

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Arcor-ISDN Anschluss und bin *nicht* im Telefonbuch aufgelistet, dennoch habe ich heute Post von der T-Com bekommen ob ich mich von der Inverssuche abmelden muss.

1. Wie geht das?
2. Woher haben die meine Adresse?
3. Muss ich reagieren?
4. Wenn ich einen T-ISDN Anschluss habe muss ich nur 1x anrufen um alle Nummern sperren zu lassen. Funktioniert das auch bei einem Arcor-ISDN Anschluss?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

1+2. Soweit mir bekannt , haben oder geben sich die Telcos gegenseitigen Zugriff auf die Teilnehmerdaten.
Bedenklich ist in meinen Augen, daß die DTAG offensichtlich nicht weiß, ob Teilnehmer 
anderer Provider "Nichteintrag"  besitzen und damit an sich per se nicht in die Inverssuche fallen.
(siehe §102 und 103 (2) )
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=64707#64707

3. besser ist es , sicher ist sicher 

4. die DTAG sperrt alle MSNs , ob das bei dieser Konstellation auch gilt , sollte mit Arcor geklärt werden.

tf


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

Interessante Info in diesem Zusammenhang:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48901


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Freenet.de AG erwirkt erneut einstweilige Verfügung gegen Telekom
> 
> ...."Gewinnen wir neue Preselection-Kunden, so sind wir gezwungen, deren Daten an die Telekom zu übermitteln. ...."



tf


----------



## Dino (3 Oktober 2004)

Beim Durchwühlen der Webseiten meines Festnetz-Providers ist mir eben etwas sehr positiv aufgefallen. Versatel sperrt per Default die Daten ihrer Kunden für die Inverssuche...



			
				Versatel schrieb:
			
		

> Inverssuche
> 
> Seit Juli 2004 gibt es ein neues Telekommunikationsgesetz. Danach können Anrufer über die Telekommunikationsauskunft nun eine "Inverssuche" starten. Bei dieser Suche nennt der Anrufer nur eine Rufnummer und die Telefonauskunft teilt ihm die in den Teilnehmerverzeichnissen veröffentlichten Daten mit.
> 
> ...



Darunter ist ein Auswahlfeld, das per Default auf "Nein" steht. Also ich find's gut.


----------



## Heiko (3 Oktober 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Durchwühlen der Webseiten meines Festnetz-Providers ist mir eben etwas sehr positiv aufgefallen. Versatel sperrt per Default die Daten ihrer Kunden für die Inverssuche...


Das ist IMHO auch der einzig richtige Weg...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51761


> Bericht: telegate bietet voraussichtlich ab morgen Inverssuche an
> 
> Deutschlands zweitgrößte Telefonauskunft telegate kommt dem Konkurrenten Telekom mit dem neuen
> Angebot einer Inverssuche zuvor. telegate werde den Kunden die Rückwärtssuche
> ...


Seltsam , wie verträgt sich das mit das mit der Bestimmung , dass der Kunde 
sein Einverständnis bekundet haben muß?
Hat die telegate "Akteneinsicht" bei der T-Kom?  

cp 

PS: Passend dazu diese Info:
Handelsblatt.com


> Telefonauskunft scheitert erneut im Ausland
> Telegate zieht sich aus England zurück
> Deutschlands zweitgrößte Telefonauskunft Telegate gibt ihr Geschäft in Großbritannien auf.
> Das Unternehmen kündigte den Verkauf seiner defizitären britischen Tochter 118866 Ltd
> an die Investmentfirma Croftacre Holdings an.


Daher der Name Hase, man konzentriert sich auf Deutschland


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

*Invertsuche*

(for the ones who care)
Meine Telco (Hansenet, Hamburg only) hat erstmal ALLE Kunden von der Invertsuche abgemeldet, und uns eien Brief geschrieben mit dem wir uns wieder hätten anmelden können.

fand ich ok so.

Ingo


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juni 2005)

*Missbrauchspotenzial bei Inverssuche*



> Systematisch hat bisher nur die Telekom ihre Kunden auf die Widerspruchsmöglichkeit hingewiesen. Allerdings *inzwischen* auf der Rückseite der Telefonrechnung, versteckt und kleingedruckt, wie Elbrecht kritisiert. Allen, die nicht auf den Hinweis reagiert haben und ihre Daten für die Inverssuche sperren lassen möchten, rät die Verbraucherschützerin, dies jetzt zu tun: "Es ist nie zu spät, und es gibt keine Fristen."


schreibt heise hier: *"Verbraucherschützer: Hohes Missbrauchspotenzial bei Inverssuche"*.

Welche Art Rechnungen hat Frau E., Telekommunikationsexpertin beim Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen in Berlin, denn vor ihrem "inzwischen" zu Gesicht bekommen? :argue: 

Vgl. auch
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7122*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7379*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7589*


----------

